# Jim's fish camp



## Hook line stinker (Jul 19, 2012)

Is there a free kayak launch near Jim's? I know Jim's charges $5 but is there a free ramp close by?Also how is the fishing over there? Worth going or should I keep going to Oriole launch? Looking for specks, reds, and a flounder(no idea how to target these). Any help would be appreciated. Also I am thinking of going over there tomorrow morning if anyone wants to meet up.
Joe


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

With all the rain your wasting your time in Escambia. There is a public fishing dock directly across from Jim's. I am not 100% sure but there my be a beach there to launch from. With as fresh as the water is right now fish south around the Sound and Pass. 


Even with salty water I have never found the fishing very good in that area.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Never had any luck there until closer to the fall


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

There's a free launch right across from Jim's called Simpson park, I think? Long boardwalk where people are always fishing. They even have a kayak ramp/slide at the waterline but I wouldn't use it, it scratched mine all up.


----------



## SwivelTitz (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeah simpson is a gnarly launch, used to take a johnboat outta there but i don't know about a kayak. lots o rocks around. like bigdaddy said, closer to the fall and wait for clear water


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

The GCKFA has been working with the NW FL Water Mgmt District to improve the kayak launch on the Simpson River - the NWFLWMD installed a kayak launch rail that works very well. Back the truck up and slide the yak into the water. Works great. See the photos. There are specks, reds, bass in the area depending on the salinity. With all the rain, it is more difficult but the fish are there. The GCKFA and NWFLWMD are planning to improve the ground at the launch site with some aggregate / sand to cover the rocks and make it better. 

I avoid Jim's - the guy that runs has not been very pleasant to me...


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Am I the only one that wonders why it's soo close too the woods? With all that room why not have it in the middle? There's deffinetly fish there it's a matter of putting the time in to find them.


----------



## Hook line stinker (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for the info and for the pics! I was supposed to go today but I will head over and check out the area first and I will be fishing there tomorrow morning for a few hours. Once again, invite is still open.
Joe


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Donnie24 said:


> Am I the only one that wonders why it's soo close too the woods? With all that room why not have it in the middle? There's deffinetly fish there it's a matter of putting the time in to find them.


Probably so people are making a bunch of racket right by people trying to fish. 

I launch my little jon boat there, and paddle around. There's fish there, that's for sure. 

Also, before you decide to wade out a little at the launch, toss a rock or two in there. People tend to toss bait/fish out there, and I've seen a big gator or two sitting right there.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Yea, I went out there and caught some reds, a drum, and only one cat (lucky). Then it rained on us for about a week. Went back out there and didn't even get a bite.


----------

